# Überprüfen ob JFrame offen



## johnny1234 (19. Nov 2007)

Meine Frage ist,
wenn ich in einem JFrame per Button einen 2ten JFrame aufmache, kann ich irgendwie überprüfen ob dieser noch offen ist bzw. schon geschlossen wurde?


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Nov 2007)

mit isShowing()


----------



## johnny1234 (19. Nov 2007)

Danke!


----------

